# Any other september buddies?



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone else is having IUI in September or if there is already a thread and I can't find it. I am starting my injections for my first stimulated DIUI cycle tonight. Nervous and excited! I have a ultrasound on Wednesday to see how the cycle is going. 

Good luck to anyone cycling in September!


----------



## biscuitkeeper (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello there! I was on ivf but didn't respond well to menopur and so they have transferred me to iui. Was gutted, but at least we have a short albeit a small one! Iui is on Friday x


----------



## dojiejo (Jul 2, 2013)

biscuitkeeper sorry to hear that you didn't respond well to the menopur. Glad they are giving you guys a shot with IUI sending you lots of


----------



## Cornishfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi, I'm on my second try of iui.
Have my second scan this Friday so will find out what my iui date is hopefully. 
Any one else find some injections don't hurt at all and others really hurt?


----------



## Princesslil (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello, I've started my 1st soiui, started my injections yesterday and my 1st scan tomorrow! 
How are you all getting on doing the injections??


----------



## Cornishfairy (Sep 3, 2014)

Yeah just got to get on with it.  Didn't seem to get any side effects last time or this time so far.  Felt well in my self etc, didn't effect my moods.
Only thing I get is that you can tell your ovaries are larger than normal once you have injected for a few days


----------



## Sharry (May 13, 2007)

September / October Treatment thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=326121.0


----------

